

The Trouble with Erlang (or Erlang is a ghetto) - bascule
http://www.unlimitednovelty.com/2011/07/trouble-with-erlang-or-erlang-is-ghetto.html

======
ssmoot
I guess I'm glad I haven't spent too much time with my Erlang book? (for
profit, not fun)

I mean, if I'm going to spend time learning all these warts, then at least
with Java libs I've got options in how I choose to leverage it (Java, Jruby,
Clojure, Scala).

